# Neues UZZI 2009



## Dr. Hannibal (7. Januar 2009)

He Leute! Habt ihr das schon gesehen? 
http://www.nsmb.com/page/s/2784/a-new-intense
Sehr geil auf jeden Fall!


----------



## haha (7. Januar 2009)

auf jeden fall geil, weiter unten gibts aber schon nen thread übers neue vpx.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

